# UltraSpec 500



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Doing an NC with the primer, low sheen egg and flat. Using Regal on trim and K508 on open concept.ceilngs.

We needed to adjust the budget for the client. Can't lower my price, lowered the paint costs. I quoted all Regal, at double the price.

Primer - covers well, sands very and sealed great. We maintained a wet edge when rolling primer without working it a great deal. Also found our 1st coat maintained a wet edge.

Flat for ceilings. This paint is plenty flat for most rooms. I am gun shy on large open concepts over a level 4....for that Ultraflat K508. Used a 2x on ceilings, 1st coat iffy, second coat covered well. K508, 1st coat of 2x looked solid.

Lowsheen Egg. So far 2 coat coverage, I like the sheen, similar to Aura eggshell sheen.

This may become my new budget offering in quotes, with a caveat on colour choice.

We are taping and painting this house amd I am assiting the trim carpenter..my buddy. I quoted the emtire projects and put him on payroll. My lead painter can fill the trim behind us. No caulk....the joints will be tight!

Pics later.....PS....200 feet of NoCoat used with the largest peice 10 feet long!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback! I've been wanting to try it since it came out, just haven't had a chance yet. After your review I'm now looking forward to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

What is the price difference btw regal and ultra-spec?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Perfect set up when you do all the finish work like that. Things become so much more efficient this way.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

kdpaint said:


> What is the price difference btw regal and ultra-spec?


Mine is the same price as Super Spec. So I would imagine in that range +/-


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I used Ultra on my last 2 jobs. Very pleased. For Regal I am in the mid to upper 30's. Ultra flat I get for $22, egg and semi are like 24, 25. Definitely worth it IMO.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Regal is 60 retail and Ultra is 28. Huge difference. I pay less of course.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I am working on an estimate for a complete repaint of a 3br condo. I was going with BEN for walls and trim as I have used it a bunch. Now I might check out Ultra Spec. The savings is probably 100 bucks, which might be nice.... I cant bump up to regal for trim unfortunately, this is a fast sale, and nice trim paint is not in the budget.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

It will be tough for me to switch to this from Promar 200 zero.

I never did like super spec. Sounds like the same pricepoint for each.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

TJ, your love of Promar 0 has had me (almost) go to SW to check it out! I think it is at a close price point to Ultra spec, right?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

kdpaint said:


> TJ, your love of Promar 0 has had me (almost) go to SW to check it out! I think it is at a close price point to Ultra spec, right?


Idk for sure but sounds like it's close.

I think it's a great paint for the price point.

And I'm not really a SW lover in general. I broke up with them for a year or so. She might be luring me back some with this new offering.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey, if dutchboy put out an awesome product I'd be slingin' it. Wait, with no contractor discount...scratch that.:whistling2:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Used the interior Ultra Spec a few times now. Used a medium gray over yellowy-beige, 99% coverage on first coat. 2nd coat was almost optional, but did it to be 100%.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Oops, hit send too soon. We did atrium white over what we thought was atrium white, and the coverage was not so good. I think it was like 3 cuts and two rolls. Weird. I didn't see it happen, but that's what they told me. We just did the inside of a small school with all Ultra spec, performed very well. Ceilings warm white over similar color covered in one, flat. Walls in the eggshell, which is like the Pro-Mar 200 eggshell sheen, covered nice in two. Bright blue accent walls over both dark and light colors covered well.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Damon T said:


> Oops, hit send too soon. We did atrium white over what we thought was atrium white, and the coverage was not so good. I think it was like 3 cuts and two rolls. Weird. I didn't see it happen, but that's what they told me. We just did the inside of a small school with all Ultra spec, performed very well. Ceilings warm white over similar color covered in one, flat. Walls in the eggshell, which is like the Pro-Mar 200 eggshell sheen, covered nice in two. Bright blue accent walls over both dark and light colors covered well.


I did a deep blue accent 4x base and covered in 2 as well. I feel your paint with the 3 cuts! I was using a designer who always chose Gingeroot by BM, 3 cuts no matter what we use in BM...except Aura.


How do you think the Ultra will hold up in the school? I know the EcoSpec WB washes and holds up well.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

It always puzzles my $15 plus or minus on a gal of paint makes a difference either way especially on a multi room project. If you have a better quality paint better recoating time, better coverage and SAVES LABOR why wouldn't you be using the better paint.

We try almost every paint that Ben Moore comes out with and I have to say if we are painting for $350 or $20,000 we aren't skimping on the price point of paint to save a couple dollars

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

kdpaint said:


> I am working on an estimate for a complete repaint of a 3br condo. I was going with BEN for walls and trim as I have used it a bunch. Now I might check out Ultra Spec. The savings is probably 100 bucks, which might be nice.... I cant bump up to regal for trim unfortunately, this is a fast sale, and nice trim paint is not in the budget.


Go with ultra spec for the walls and regal on the trim. It should be a wash as far as price. The savings will pay for the upgrade. The ultra semi-gloss is the only product line that's received any criticism. Its a bit thin and runny.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

That sounds like a plan NC. I was originally thinking BEN semi for trim, but Regal Select is much nicer, especially as trim is specced for 1 coat


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Not quite rolled out where i am- anxiously waiting to try. Might be a cheap 1st coat to be followed by the good stuff.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Ramsden Painting said:


> It always puzzles my $15 plus or minus on a gal of paint makes a difference either way especially on a multi room project. If you have a better quality paint better recoating time, better coverage and SAVES LABOR why wouldn't you be using the better paint.
> 
> We try almost every paint that Ben Moore comes out with and I have to say if we are painting for $350 or $20,000 we aren't skimping on the price point of paint to save a couple dollars
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


I hear you. This is one of those times where being friends with the owner and giving him the best possible price pared down profit, so the extra 2 bills in my pocket is the price for sanity and good will to all. His budget and mine had to come together on this one. Personally, mostly I use Muralo on trim and Regal Select or California stuff on walls. He couldn't hack that 15$ cost. And so it goes.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Ramsden Painting said:


> It always puzzles my $15 plus or minus on a gal of paint makes a difference either way especially on a multi room project. If you have a better quality paint better recoating time, better coverage and SAVES LABOR why wouldn't you be using the better paint.
> 
> We try almost every paint that Ben Moore comes out with and I have to say if we are painting for $350 or $20,000 we aren't skimping on the price point of paint to save a couple dollars
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


In this case it was 30 to 40 less a gallon (Aura amd Regal combo). It helped lower the price in paint costs. In a repaint self priming, one hour recoat all the way. 

They don't see the value of expensive paint (we do), although we are custom making most of the trim and casing $$$. They do see the value of a $51 ceiling paint once we finished them on Wed! A work of art!


----------

